# Sex and Sailing



## jatroa (Mar 30, 2010)

An old one - but it still makes me laugh for some obscure reason....




It was Steve?s turn to address the Rotary Club at it?s monthly meeting.    

Stumped for a subject, he thought he?d liven up the dull proceedings with a few blue jokes, as that was his only talent.
I?ll call it ?Sexy Stories?? that?ll get me a good turnout he thought.  

The evening was enjoyed by all. It led to much banter amongst the men - and everyone enjoyed his ribald tales.  

But as he staggered through his home door later that evening, Steve was met by his very s straightlaced woman, who asked him how the evening had gone. 

A bit of quick thingking was called for.
 ? ?Er ? very well my er.. ?Sailing Stories? went down very well,?  he said, hoping she wouldn?t enquire any further.

Later that week his wife was walking up the High Street, when she was approached by one of the Rotarians, who had been at the evening.

?Your husband was very funny? he chuckled. ?We enjoyed every minute of it?.

?Well I can?t understand it?.? she said. 

?He?s only attempted it twice...

The first time he was sick?

And the second time his hat blew off


----------

